# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Medusa Pro box

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Medusa Pro box *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   This product is a result of developers' own solutions,
which makes it the most reliable servicing tool on the market. *Medusa PRO Box* is a professional phone flashing and mobile unlocking tool that lets you work with a wide range of *Samsung*, *Huawei*, *LG*, *Motorola*, *Siemens*, *Sony Ericsson*, *Vodafone*, *ZTE* and other mobile devices through *JTAG*, *USB* and *MMC*  interfaces. The main intended purpose of Medusa PRO Box is repairing  dead boots of the devices (mobile phones, PDAs, modems, etc.) or these  devices recovery, until they become fully operational. Medusa PRO Box  Software is a windows application for Medusa PRO Box, provides  convenient interface for end user. *Medusa PRO Box - Features:* *Medusa PRO - Hardware Features:*Fast USB 2.0 high-speed hardwareJTAG support for ARMv5, ARMv6, ARMv7Up to 24MHz JTAG speedTransfer speed via JTAG interface up to 1 MB/seMMC support up to MMC 5.0 standard1-bit and 4-bit MMC bus modes are supportedStandard 20-pin JTAG interfaceBuilt-in JTAG PIN finderBuilt-in USB CCID smart card readerBuilt-in RJ45 Multiport, Unibox capable *Medusa PRO - Software Features:*Full-featured professional-grade Medusa PRO software
        Software fully supports all operations (Read, Write and Edit)  with any required memory sections through JTAG, USB and MMC interfaces.Easy and smart Graphical User Interface (GUI), suitable for beginners and for expertsFast repair of target device with Smart-Repair-Files (SRF)SRF contains partition data and other necessary data (help files and diagrams)Data in SRF is compressed (less to download, quicker to work)Built-in Partition Manager
        Now you can edit and save required for your work partitions,  this leads to convenient and easy way to service devices. In addition,  with Partition Manager you may open Full Flash file in binary format,  edit it and write it back to the device.Simple per-partition operations (Read, Write, Erase, Edit) of the target storage deviceBuilt-in Smart-Repair-File Constructor with Partition Manager for creating custom SRFs
        SRF file could be taken from the device or read out from Full  Flash file in binary format. This feature allows the user (without  developer’s assistance) add devices to the list of supported models,  which are not officially supported yet. User will be allowed to upload  that custom SRF file into separate section of Support Zone for further  analysis by developers. If custom SRF file would be recognized as a  legitimate and correct, name (or nickname) of the author will be  presented in the following update. Thus, user has been given the  opportunity to participate in the development of Medusa PRO and became  known in certain circles.Built-in Download manager
        Allows you to download files directly from the software.NAND, OneNAND, NOR and eMMC storage devices are supported via JTAG interfaceNAND, OneNAND and eMMC storage devices are supported via USB interfaceeMMC storage devices are supported via MMC interfaceUp to 1 MB/s transfer speed via JTAG interface *Up to 6 MB/s transfer speed via MMC interface with 4-bit bus *Up to 2.2 MB/s transfer speed via MMC interface with 1-bit bus *Windows 10 compatible software
 * All measurements were done on ASUS M5A97 R2 motherboard with AMD  FX-8370 CPU and with Medusa PRO Box connected to USB 3.0 port, located  directly on motherboard. *Medusa PRO Box - Supported CPUs:*Qualcomm MSM6245Qualcomm MSM6246Qualcomm MSM6250 (A)Qualcomm MSM6260Qualcomm MSM6270Qualcomm MSM6275Qualcomm MSM6280 (A)Qualcomm MSM6281Qualcomm MSM6290Qualcomm MSM6800Qualcomm MDM6270Qualcomm MDM8200Qualcomm QSC1100Qualcomm QSC6010Qualcomm QSC6270Qualcomm MSM7200 (A, B)Qualcomm MSM7201 (A, B)Qualcomm MSM7225 (A)Qualcomm MSM7227 (A)Qualcomm MSM7227TQualcomm MSM7600Qualcomm MSM7625Qualcomm MSM8225Qualcomm MSM8227Qualcomm QSD8250Qualcomm QSD8650Qualcomm APQ8060Qualcomm APQ8064Qualcomm APQ8064TQualcomm MSM8260Qualcomm MSM8660Qualcomm MSM8930Qualcomm MSM8930 (A, B)Qualcomm MSM8960Samsung S3C6410Samsung S5P6442Samsung S5PC110Samsung S5PC210Samsung S5PV310Broadcom BCM2133Broadcom BCM2153Broadcom BCM2155Broadcom BCM21654HiSilicon HI6731Marvell PXA270Marvell PXA312ST-Ericsson ST-U8500ST-Ericsson ST-U9500 *Medusa PRO Box - Supported eMMC Models:*Samsung eMMCSandisk eMMCPretec eMMCHynix eMMCUnknown (Sandisk) eMMCToshiba eMMCMicron eMMC *Medusa PRO Box - Supported Flash Vendors:*AMDFujitsuAtmelST MicroMicronSilicon7IntelToshibaSharpSamsungHynix *Medusa PRO Box - Supported Flash Devices:*AMD/Spansion NOReMMCHynix eMMCHynix H8BCS0QG0MMRHynix H8BES0UQ0MCRHynix H8BES0WU0MCRHynix HYH0SSJ0MF3PHynix H8ACSOPL0MCRHynix HYC0SEH0MF3PIntel NORMicron eMMCMicron 1024MbMicron 256MbMicron MT29F1G08Micron MT29F1G16Micron 512MbPretec eMMCSamsung eMMCSamsung NORSamsung 1024MbSamsung Flex-OneNAND 512MbSamsung OneNAND 1024MbSamsung Flex-OneNAND 1024MbSamsung Flex-OneNAND 1024Mb DDPSamsung OneNAND KFH2G16Q2MSamsung KFH2G16Q4MSamsung OneNAND KFW4G16Q2M DDP DemuxSamsung OneNAND KFW4G16Q2M DDPSamsung OneNAND KFG4GH6Q4MSamsung K5G1G13ACHSamsung K9F1208Samsung K9K1216Samsung K9F2808Samsung KBE00500AMSamsung K9F5608Samsung KF92G16Samsung 512MbSamsung K9K2G08Samsung K9F5608Samsung K91G08Samsung KBE00S00AMSamsung K9LAG08U0MSandisk eMMCST Electronics NORST Micro 128MBST Micro 512MBToshiba TC58NWToshiba TC58512FTToshiba TY9000AC10AOBGToshiba TCDAM82F1Toshiba TC58DDM92F2Toshiba TY9000A800J0GGToshiba TC58NYG0S3CXGJSToshiba TYA000BC00DOGGToshiba TH58NYG2S8CToshiba TC58NYG1S8CToshiba TH58NYG2S3CToshiba TC58512FTUnknown (Sandisk) eMMCUnknown eMMC *Medusa PRO Box - Supported Phone Models *:* *Acer*A1-810 *Alcatel*4034D, 5010D, 5022D, 5025D, 5044D, 5046G, 5054N, 5098O, 6055D,  7048X, A622GL (Jitterbug Smart), One Touch 4030, OneTouch Idol 3 6039Y,  OneTouch Idol 3 6045I, OneTouch POP 3 5065D, OT-4060A, OT-5051D,  OT-5051X, OT-5054O, OT-5056E, OT-6044D, OT-6055U, OT-990, OT-X090S *ALFA*Fly3G *AMOI*S1, S2 *Artel*GM 4G *Asus*ME175CG, ME302KL, T00G, X00DD, X00LD, X00LDA, Z00AD, Z00UDB, Z010D,  Z010DA, ZE550KL, Zenfone 2 (Z00ED) 16GB, ZenFone 4 Selfie (ZD553KL) *Blu*Studio 7 *BQ*Aquaris X5 Plus *Coolpad*8297L-100, Catalyst 3622A5 *Cherry Mobile*BURST, Rave *Condor*Plume H1 (SP620) *Crius*Q7A *Dell*XCD35 *Garmin-Asus*Nuvifone A50 *Gigabyte*G1342, GSmart G1310, GSmart G1345,  GSmart Rio R1, GSmart G1317D *Haier*HC-C2000, HC-C2076, W716 *Hisense*Altice StarXtrem 6 *HTC*0PJA200, 7 Mozart (PD67100), 8X (PM23220), 8X (PM23300),  Blackstone, Desire, Desire (PB99210), Desire 300, Desire 500, Desire  526G, Desire 600, Desire 601, Desire 616, Desire 816, Desire 820N,  Desire 826, Desire C (PL01100), Desire D728w (2PQ8100), Desire HD,  Desire S, Desire SV (PM86100), Desire V, Desire X Dual (T329W), Desire  Z, Dream, Droid Eris (A6376), Droid Incredible 2, EVO 3D, Evo 4G  (PC36100), Evo Design 4G, Explorer, Flyer, Freestyle, HD Mini (PB92100),  HD2, HD7, HD7 (PD29100), Hero 100, Imagio, Incredible S (PG32130),  Inspire 4G, Intruder, Jade, JADE (JADE100), Kaiser (KAIS130), Magic,  myTouch 3G (Espresso), myTouch 4G, Nexus One, One A9U, One M7 (PN07100),  One M7 (PN07110), One M7 (PN07140), One M7 (PN0720000), One M8  (OP6B700), One M8S (0PKV100), One S (PJ40100), One V, One X PJ64100,  PL80130, PN07110, Raphael, Rhyme (PI46100), Rio 8S (PM59100), Sensation,  Sensation 4G, Sensation XL, Smart (HTC Rome, F3188), Surround, Titan  (PI39110), Topaz, Touch Diamond, Touch Diamond 2 (TOPA200), Touch  Diamond2 (TOPA210), Touch Dual, Touch Pro 2, Touch2 T3333 (Mega,  PB74100), TyTn II, Wildfire, Wildfire S *Huawei*ALE-L21, B683, C2803, C2807, C2808, C2906, C8500, CHC-U01, E153,  E153Eu-3, E153u-2, E156G, E158, E160g, E169, E171, E171 (CPU: HiSilicon  HI6731), E172, E173, E1731, E1732, E173Eu-1, E173u-1, E173u-2, E173z-1,  E1750, E176, E180, E1800, E220, E303, E303s-1, E303s-2, E3131, E352b,  E353u-1, E353u-2, E353Ws-2, E5380, E5832S, E586, EC306-2, EC3061, EC315,  G510-0010, G510-0100, G510-0200 (U8951), G510-0251, G520-0000,  G526-L11, G6-L11, G6-U10, G620-A2, G620S-L01, G630-U10, K3765, K4511,  Nexus 6, RIO-L03, S7-101, S7-721u, SCL-L01, SCL-U31, T1-701U, TIT-U02,  U121, U1270, U1280, U2800, U2800a, U2801, U7510, U7519, U8110, U8120,  U8150, U8160, U8180, U8500, U85101, U8650, U8651T, U8652, U8655-1,  U8655-51, U8660, U8666-1 (Ascend Y 201), U8686,  U8800,  U8800 Pro,  U8815 (Ascend G300),  U8815N, UM840,  UMG366, VNS-AL00, Y210-0100  (U8685), Y300-0000, Y300-0151, Y301-A1 (MetroPCS), Y530-U00, Y550-L01,  Y560-l01, Y625-U21, Y625-U32 *InFocus*M370i *INQ*Mini 3G *KTFT Ever*EV-W530 *Lenovo*A1000, A1000F, A3000F, A390, A6000, A760, K10e70, K33a48, K53a48,  P1a42, P2c72, P700i, P780, S2110, S820, S856, S860, S90-A, TB-X304L,  TB2-X30F, X3a40, Z2 Plus, ZUK Z1, ZUK Z2 Z2131, A706 *LG*A340, A341, A380, AS330, AS993, AS998, C395, C410, C550, C660,  C660H, C660R, C729, C800, C800DG, C800g, D150, D157F, D160, D160F,  D160G, D165G, D280G, D280N, D285, D285F, D285G, D290N, D295, D300F,  D300g, D315, D315K, D320, D320, D320, D320F, D320N, D321, D325, D325  (Hynix), D325F8, D325G8, D335, D370, D370TR, D373, D373EU, D375, D380,  D385, D390N, D410, D410H, D410HN, D410NH, D415, D415RD, D486, D486,  D500, D505, D605, D618, D620, D620K, D620K, D620R, D625, D631, D690,  D7227AR, D722V, D724, D802, D820, D821, D838, D850, D851, D852, D852G,  D855, D855K, D855P, D856, E400, E400B, E400F, E400G, E400GO, E400R,  E405, E405f, E410, E410, E410B, E410G, E410I, E411F, E411G, E415F,  E415G, E425, E425C, E425F, E425G, E425J, E430, E430GO, E431G, E435,  E435F, E435G, E440, E475F, E510, E510f, E510g, E610, E610GO, E610v,  E612, E612f, E612g, E615, E615F, E617G, E730, E730F, E739, E900, E900h,  E906, E960, E970, E971, E973, E975, E980, E980, E980H, E985T, E986,  E987, E988, E989, F100S, F160K, F160L, F160LV, F160S, F180K, F180L,  F180S, F200K, F200L, F200LS, F200S, F220K, F240K, F240L, F240S, F310L,  F370K, F370L, F370S, F440L, F460K, F460L, F460S, G710EMW, H220, H324T,  H343, H345, H410, H440N, H443, H525n, H631, H635, H700, H734, H786,  H788, H790, H811, H812, H815, H818N, H818P, H845, H870, H873, H901,  H961N, H962, K120K, K200DS, K220DS, K330, K371, K373, K410, K420N,  K430DS, K520, K550, K600, KH1300, KH3400, KH8000, KU2000, KU2800,  KU3700, KU400, KU9200, L-01B, L-01D, L-01E, L-02E, L-03B, L-04B, L-04E,  L-06C, L23, L24, LG870, LM-X210MA, LMX210NMW, LMX210ULMA, LS450, LS660,  LS675, LS676, LS720, LS740, LS770, LS775, LS777, LS885, LS970, LS980,  LS990, LS991, LS993, LS996, LS998, LU6200, LU6200, M150, M154, M160,  M200N, M250N, M320, M400DY, M700, M700TV, MS210, MS323, MS345, MS500,  P350, P350GO, P655H, P655K, P659, P659H, P690, P690b, P690f, P692, P693,  P698, P698f, P700, P705, P705f, P705g, P705GO, P708g, P710, P712, P713,  P713GO, P713TR, P714, P715, P715, P716, P765, P769, P870, P870H, P875,  P875H, P895, P930, P930, P935, P936, SH810, SP200, SP320, SU130, SU200,  SU370, SU410, SU550, SU640, SU780, SU870, SU920, TP450, US215, US550,  US601, US998, V300K, V350AWM, V520, V909, VM720, VS410PP, VS425LPP,  VS425PP, VS810PP, VS870, VS880PP, VS930, VS930, VS986W, VS990 *Meizu*M1 *Micromax*A60, E313, FPT V, Q301, Q372, Q415, Q4251 *Microsoft*RM-1090 *Motorola*MB200, MB501, XT1021, XT1022, XT1030, XT1032, XT1034, XT1064,  XT1068, XT1097, XT1100, XT1541, XT1550, XT1562, XT1563, XT1642, XT1676,  XT1723, XT1762, XT1766, XT1767, XT1804, XT615 *Nokia*Lumia 1020, Lumia 520, Lumia 630 Dual SIM (RM-978), X (RM-980), TA-1025, TA-1032, TA-1041 *OPPO*A1601, A31, A33f, A37f, A37fw, A53, CPH 1701, CPH1701 (A57), R7g, R9s Plus, T29, U705T *Pantech*P5000, P6030, P7040, P8010, P9070, UM150VW, UM175AL *Prestigio*PAP5400, PSP 3504 DUO, PSP3507 DUO *Samsung*707SC, 708SC, 709SC, 805SC, 821SC, 930SC, 940SC, E988, G570F,  GT-18580, GT-19228, GT-B2710, GT-B2710D, GT-B5512, GT-B6520, GT-C6712,  GT-I5500, GT-I5500B, GT-I5500L, GT-I5503, GT-I5510M, GT-I5700, GT-I5800,  GT-I5800L, GT-I5801, GT-I8000, GT-I8150, GT-I8150B, GT-I8160, GT-I8190,  GT-I8190N, GT-I8200N, GT-I8258, GT-I8260, GT-I8262, GT-I8350, GT-I8530,  GT-I8552, GT-I8730, GT-I8750, GT-I9000, GT-I9001, GT-I9003, GT-I9060I,  GT-I9060M, GT-I9070, GT-I9082, GT-I9100, GT-I9152, GT-I9190, GT-I9192,  GT-I9195, GT-I9200, GT-I9205, GT-I9210T, GT-I9228, GT-I9250, GT-I9295,  GT-I9300, GT-I9300I, GT-I9301i, GT-I9308, GT-I9500, GT-I9505, GT-I9506,  GT-N5100, GT-N7000, GT-N7100, GT-N7105, GT-N7108, GT-N8000, GT-P1000,  GT-P1000N, GT-P1010, GT-P3100, GT-P5100, GT-S3310, GT-S3370, GT-S3650,  GT-S3653, GT-S3850, GT-S5230, GT-S5230G, GT-S5230H, GT-S5230M,  GT-S5230W, GT-S5233, GT-S5233A, GT-S5233T, GT-S5233W, GT-S5250,  GT-S5253, GT-S5260, GT-S5300, GT-S5301, GT-S5301L, GT-S5302, GT-S5310,  GT-S5310L, GT-S5310T, GT-S5312, GT-S5350, GT-S5360, GT-S5360B,  GT-S5360L, GT-S5360T, GT-S5363, GT-S5367, GT-S5369, GT-S5380, GT-S5380D,  GT-S5380G, GT-S5560i, GT-S5570, GT-S5570B, GT-S5570i, GT-S5570L,  GT-S5578, GT-S5600, GT-S5600V, GT-S5603, GT-S5660, GT-S5670, GT-S5750E,  GT-S5830, GT-S5830B, GT-S5830D, GT-S5830G, GT-S5830i, GT-S5830L,  GT-S5830T, GT-S5838, GT-S5839I, GT-S6010, GT-S6012, GT-S6102, GT-S6102B,  GT-S6310, GT-S6310L, GT-S6310M, GT-S6310N, GT-S6310T, GT-S6312,  GT-S6352, GT-S6500, GT-S6500D, GT-S6790, GT-S6802, GT-S6810, GT-S6812i,  GT-S7070, GT-S7220, GT-S7230e, GT-S7233E, GT-S7275R, GT-S7275Y,  GT-S7350I, GT-S7500, GT-S7500L, GT-S7530, GT-S7560, GT-S7560M, GT-S7562,  GT-S7572, GT-S7710, GT-S8000, GT-S8300, GT-S8500, GT-S8530, GT-S8600,  K3770, S8530, SC-01B, SC-01C, SC-02B, SC-03D, SCH-I435, SCH-I500,  SCH-I535, SCH-I605, SCH-M710, SCH-M715, SCH-R960, SCH-W300, SCH-W3500,  SCH-W410, SCH-W550, SCH-W560, SCH-W570, SCH-W690, SCH-W750, SCH-W770,  SCH-W780, SCH-W820, SCH-W910, SCH-W920, SCH-W930, SCH-W940, SCL21,  SCL23, SGH-A747, SGH-A767, SGH-A777, SGH-A847, SGH-A867, SGH-A877,  SGH-A887, SGH-A897, SGH-A927, SGH-B239, SGH-F338, SGH-I187, SGH-I317,  SGH-I337, SGH-I337M, SGH-I337Z, SGH-I407, SGH-I437, SGH-I527M, SGH-I537,  SGH-I547, SGH-I727, SGH-I727R, SGH-I747, SGH-I777, SGH-I827, SGH-I847,  SGH-I897, SGH-i900, SGH-i908, SGH-I917, SGH-I937, SGH-L760, SGH-M8800,  SGH-M919, SGH-T359, SGH-T469, SGH-T479B, SGH-T499, SGH-T499Y, SGH-T589,  SGH-T589R, SGH-T589W, SGH-T599, SGH-T699, SGH-T746, SGH-T749, SGH-T759,  SGH-T769, SGH-T879, SGH-T899M, SGH-T919, SGH-T939, SGH-T959, SGH-T959V,  SGH-T989, SGH-T989D, SGH-T999, SGH-U908E, SGH-Z150, SGH-Z400, SGH-Z500,  SGH-Z510, SGH-ZV40, SGH-ZV60, SHV-E110S, SHV-E120S, SHV-E160K,  SHV-E160L, SHV-E160S, SHV-E270S, SHV-M130K, SHW-A110S, SHW-A130S,  SHW-A160S, SHW-A170K, SHW-A180s, SHW-A200K, SHW-A210S, SHW-A220S,  SHW-A250K, SHW-A250S, SHW-A300S, SHW-M110S, SHW-M180K, SHW-M180S,  SHW-M210S, SHW-M240S, SHW-M250K, SHW-M250S, SHW-M290K, SM-A500FU,  SM-A500H, SM-C101, SM-C5000, SM-G316HU, SM-G350E, SM-G357FZ, SM-G360G,  SM-G360H, SM-G360P, SM-G360T, SM-G360T1, SM-G361F, SM-G361H, SM-G3815,  SM-G386T, SM-G386W, SM-G530H, SM-G530P, SM-G530T, SM-G531F, SM-G531H,  SM-G532G, SM-G532M, SM-G600FY, SM-G610F, SM-G730A, SM-G750A, SM-G800F,  SM-G900A, SM-G900F, SM-G900H, SM-G900J, SM-G900T, SM-G930T, SM-G935V,  SM-G950U, SM-G955U, SM-J100H, SM-J100H (One SIM), SM-J100M, SM-J100VPP,  SM-J105H, SM-J110H, SM-J111M, SM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120H, SM-J200G,  SM-J200H, SM-J210F, SM-J250F, SM-J3110, SM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J320F,  SM-J320H, SM-J320M, SM-J320P, SM-J327T, SM-J400M, SM-J500G, SM-J500H,  SM-J530F, SM-J700, SM-J7008, SM-J700F, SM-J700H, SM-J701F, SM-J701M,  SM-J710FN, SM-J720M, SM-J727A, SM-J727S, SM-J727T, SM-N7505, SM-N900,  SM-N9005, SM-N900J, SM-N950U, SM-P555, SM-P605, SM-T211, SM-T217A,  SM-T285, SM-T285YD, SM-T310, SM-T311, SM-T331, SM-T337T, SM-T377P,  SM-T535, SM-T555, SM-T561, SM-T567V, SM-Z130H, SM-Z300H, SPH-L520,  SPH-L710, SPH-L720, SPH-L720T, SPH-M8400, SPH-W2400, SPH-W2700,  SPH-W3000, SPH-W4100, SPH-W5200, SPH-W5300, SPH-W5310, SPH-W5500,  SPH-W6310, SPH-W7900, SPH-W8400, SPH-W8500, SPH-W9000, U700, X01SC, Z300 *Siemens*EF81, SXG75 *SKY*IM-A220S, IM-A630K, IM-A650S, IM-A690S, IM-A800S, IM-R520S,  IM-S315L, IM-S350, IM-S370, IM-S380K, IM-S410K, IM-S500K, IM-S550S,  IM-S610K, IM-U310, IM-U440S, IM-U460K, IM-U490S, IM-U530K, IM-U560K,  IM-U570K, IM-U585S, IM-U590S, IM-U660K *SoftBank*730SC *Sony*C1504, C1505, C1604, C1605, C6602, C6603, C6903, D2203, D2303,  D2533, D5503, D6603, E2303, E2312, E5333, E5533, E5603, E6553, F3111,  F3112, F3311, G3112, G3221, ST21a, ST21a2, ST21i, ST21i2, ST23a, ST23a2,  ST23i, ST23i2, ST26a, ST26i *Sony Ericsson*E10a, E10i, E15a, E15i, E16i, LT15i, LT18i, LT26i, MK16a, MT11i,  MT15i, R800, R800a, R800at, R800i, R800x, S0-01B, Sk17a, SK17i, SO-01B,  SO-01C, SO-02C, SO-03C, ST15a, ST15i, ST17a, ST17i, ST18a, ST18i, U20a,  U20i, WT19a, WT19i, X1, X10, X10a, X10i, Z1i *Stream*Stream System_B1, Stream B2, Stream System IRON, Stream_B3 *TeXet*TM-3200R, TM-4677 *Toshiba*G810, G910 *Turkcell*T50 *VFD*511 *ViewSonic*ViewPad 7 (VS13761) *Vivo*Y51L, Y55A, Y66 *Vodafone*715, 716, 725, 830i, 845, 858, K4511 *Wiko*Ridge Fab 4G, Lenny, WIM Lite *Xiaomi*MDI6, Mi 5 (64GB), MI 6X, Mi5S, Mi5X (A1), Redmi, Redmi 2 PRIME,  Redmi 3S (Model-2016037), Redmi 4X, Redmi 5 Plus MEE7, Redmi 5A, Redmi  Note 3, Redmi Note 4 (2016100), Redmi Note 4 (64 GB), Redmi Note 4X,  Redmi Note 5 Plus MEE7S, Redmi Note 5a, Redmi Note 5a Prime *ZTE*A0620, A452, A510, Axon A1, Blade (P729B), Blade A520, Blade III  (P772N10), F116, F160, F951E, K3570-Z, K3765-Z, L110, Libra, MF102,  MF180, MF190, MF51, MF622, MF626, MF627, MF667, N660, N790, N939Sc,  N9560, NX508J, Open, P736V, Racer, Silverbelt, Skate, Style Q (TQ150),  T663, Turkcell T40, Turkcell T8, V790, V875, V880G, V889F (Model A2),  Z221, Z222, Z667, Z812, Z831, Z836BL, Z971, Z978, Z982, Z983, Z993 *Comparison Table* Hardware Medusa Pro Medusa  USB 2.0 High-speed + USB 2.0  JTAG support for ARMv5, ARMv6, ARMv7 + +  Up to 24MHz JTAG speed + 12 MHz  eMMC support up to MMC 5.0 standard + -  1-bit and 4-bit MMC bus modes are supported + -  Standard 20-pin JTAG interface + RJ50  Transfer speed via JTAG interface, Up to… 1 MB/s 225 KB/s  Transfer speed via MMC interface with 4-bit bus, Up to… 6 MB/S -  Transfer speed via MMC interface with 1-bit bus, Up to… 2.2 MB/s -  USB CCID Smart Card Reader + -  RJ45 Multiport, Unibox Capable + -  Software Medusa Pro Medusa  Partition Manager + -  SRF Constructor + -  JTAG PIN finder + -  Built-in C scripting language for advanced users upcoming feature -    *Medusa PRO Box - Package Contains:*Medusa Pro (box with a smart card) - 1 pc.Micro UART cable (with 530K resistor) for Samsung C3303K - 1 pc.Optimus cable - 1 pc.Medusa Pro JIG Adapter - 1 pc.Copper wire 0.1 mm - 1 pc.USB A-B cable - 1 pc.6 months of warrantyFree access to repair file download area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Free Medusa Pro Support Area
  Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every customer's  demands, the supplier retains the right to change some positions in the  list of cables and accessories coming together with the product.  Therefore, the package content presented above is rather tentative. More  details on the matter can be obtained from our sales managers.
  * Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the  list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some  supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions.      *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
01-05-2019 06:48 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

